# Frontpage 2003



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm interested in using Frontpage 2003 to do some basic maintenace on an existing site. Most what I want to do is simply change some text and pictures and what not ocassionally. 

I have never used Frontpage before, and I am not very well acquainted with the behind the scenes maintenance of websites, either. So, my question is: what book would you all recommend as a tutorial? What book, in your opinion, is a relatively easy to understand book to help me use Frontpage for what I want to accomplish?


----------



## f1_champ (Nov 6, 2005)

*Do not* use front page, if you use frontpage you ar egonna have all kinds of compatibility issues with browsers other than IE.
Try NVU, its got an easy to use UI and I dont think you would need to read books to learn how to use it and best its free.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, with WYSIWYG editors (such as frontpage, dreamweaver, nvu, etc.) you usually don't have to buy any books since anything you want to do is a few mouse clicks away 

If you want to learn how to code on your own, you can try "html for dummies" although personally I think the "for dummies" series of books is kinda lame and written by dummies lol


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> Well, with WYSIWYG editors (such as frontpage, dreamweaver, nvu, etc.) you usually don't have to buy any books since anything you want to do is a few mouse clicks away


Well, that sounds encouraging! So you feel it should be fairly easy to see how to use it?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> Well, that sounds encouraging! So you feel it should be fairly easy to see how to use it?


Yeah, but like f1_champ said I'd suggest NVU. Frontpage is very glitchy and you'd need special frontpage extensions on your webspace. Frontpage is also a big bandwidth eater, so the sites are usually slow to run.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Frontpage is a very dirty way to create pages, it writes allot of bad code, and special markups that arent required. If you have MSword, it can be used, however it is just a step below frontpage, neither are good to use especially if your planning on buying it. 
Like stated earlier, try a free editor. If you want to buy WYSIWYG editors, then Dreamweaver is the most reliable one out there, in a professional point of view anyhow. I am in the business, allot of my counterparts, competitors and my team use Dreamweaver (although nothing compares to hand coding). As far as books, the "sams, teach yourself .... in 24 hours" series are very good reading.

Frontpage compatibility is expressely requested allot in this business from clients, but once they learn compatibility issues, they change their minds and trust the professionals.


----------



## ptvGuy (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, what a lot of Frontpage bashing. (I personally use whatever it takes to get, do, and keep the job--Frontpage, Dreamweaver, Notepad, etc.--and web design and maintenance has been my sole source of income for years.) Too bad it doesn't answer the question.

If your web hosting service supports Frontpage, then, yes, it will work just fine for the kind of maintenance your talking about. It is very intuitive and an excellent way for a beginner to start and maintain a website. If you can use MS Word, you can use Frontpage. You'll need to ask the hosting service if they support it, and then get a username and password for access.

If they don't support it, then find out whether they support FTP access for which you'd also need a username and password. Using this method would be more laborious, because you'll have to use FTP to create a local copy of your site, edit files locally with Frontpage, then use FTP again to upload the changed and added pages and files. (I'm not sure if Frontpage 2003 may have added FTP support built in.) Also, certain features of Frontpage which require Frontpage extensions (like the various includes and form controls) will simply not work on the site.

As far as recommending a book, I really can't help you there; that's just not how I learn things. If you have Frontpage on your computer, open it, create a site, and just start playing with it and changing and adding things. Use the internal help system. Look up things you don't know and find tutorials through Google. Ask questions here. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! I have no desire to start writing code or doing any real technical work on the site, I only want to be able to change pictures and text occasionally on an existing site that I own. I have someone that will be able to fix any technical problems and write any code that needs to be done. I only want to be able to do a few things like put up articles and change pictures and such by myself.

ptvGuy,

I was told by someone from the hosting company that I would be able to use Frontpage on this site, so I'm assuming the hosting service supports it.

If most feel that Frontpage is easy enough to figure out by using it and a book is not needed, that is fine........I've never used it so I really have no idea. I am just trying to see what I might need.

The closest I've come to using any sort of website creative software is the Trellix that my ISP provides with my account. (_This is not the same ISP as the website I am wanting to work on. _The website I am wanting to work on is in my signature.) The one website I've played around creating with Trellix is here:

http://home.earthlink.net/~martlock/

Is Frontpage at all similar, so far as a beginner using it, as this Trellix program?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I suppose if you can stick with it, keep using Trellix. I've never tried it, but from the look at the page source it seems to add less pointless code than frontpage 

(with frontpage your source will be loaded with 3 times as much pointless code)

But there are some glithces in Trellix too. I noticed at the bottom of the source, it would add quotes twice ("") instead of just (")

For example:


----------



## f1_champ (Nov 6, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> Is Frontpage at all similar, so far as a beginner using it, as this Trellix program?


All the WYSIWYG editors are designed from a beginers point of view, the whole point of WYSIWYG editors is that beginers can use them to create websites easily.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you tell I'm a beginner at this sort of thing?  I'm such a beginner, I haven't even begun, yet.......


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, just wanted to let everyone know that I've been using Frontpage on my website and it is EXTREMELY easy, right from the first. Without having read any isntructions on it, and without knowing anything about coding, ect, I have had no trouble figuring out what I wanted to do. 

Of course, I realize that it is probably a great deal harder to create something from scratch, but when one simply wants to edit and do routine changes and such on an existing site, I HIGHLY recommend Frontpage! :up: 

Thanks, ptvGuy, for encouraging me to go on and give it a try.


----------



## WebNetIncome (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello folks, 

Just looking around and found this site. My first post !

First, I would like to say that *"I have no relationship with the sites mentioned below other that the ones in my signature (which are mine)".* I just used the &%$#^&* out of them a while back---LOL And, I plan on using them some more soon.

I use Trellix 2.7 still and find it to be easy to use

I will try to give a bit of helpful information on using Trellix.

Trellix (really an old name) is now called CuteSite Builder.

CuteSite Builder is a paid version.

Trellix Web is not the same as Trellix ! ( Want to know the whole story on that --you will have to go to the forum that I tell you about below).

Many of us die hard fans( or just plain stubbon and cheap to buy the paid version  ) are still using the old Trellix versions which came included with the computer when purchased. You can actually get the free versions from http://members.cox.net/kcwebster/trellixhelp/trellixweb.htm

Its about a 3 step process because you need to get a free version, then the upgrade, then you will want the "publish anywhere" feature. Just do a little reading there or I could help a little if I remember how to--

Some other great and helpful sites are

This is the old forum link http://www.cuteftp.com/board/default.asp?b=1

This is the newer version of a forum (actually it is the CuteSite Builder/Trellix forum). They closed the old Trellix forum, but it is still searchable if I am not mistaken. There are links to it on this forum also.

New forum is http://forums.globalscape.com/tt.aspx?forumid=12

Then there is this great lady (Sami) who moderates on the site above now (I gotta stop by there to say hi to her, I haven't posted there yet). She has had her own website since the days of the old forum. Her site has a lot of super information and help on using Trellix. Probably the best "go to" site for when you are in a bind.

Her site is http://www.samisite.com/

Also another helpful person (if I can get this right) was kw on the old forum. I would think he post there some. But if he doesn't, just ask about him on the forum and you will be directed to his site via sami probably.

Sorry, I can't remember about kw. But my website has been down for some time and I am just fixing to get it back up again, along with some others.

My website will be rough at first. I will not have much time to work on it for a while. I have to get into the groove again

They are not up yet , still gotta upload them. Domain names etc. are ready.

I would recommend Trellix (old version) for newbies or anyone wanting a free program.
Just to make simple changes is a breeze. Just redo text, image, etc. then click on publish. It's done!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

*WebNetIncome -*
LOL, you don't even have a signature. 

*LauraMJ - *
I use FrontPage, and do not have problems with it - see below.
The best resource for FrontPage is the FrontPage help file. 

*namenotfound & other FrontPage-bashing-people -*
From my point of view FrontPage does not create lots of pointless code, if you know how to use it right.  And true, _some_ features of FrontPage do require "FrontPage Extensions," but those features would otherwise not be available in other WYSIWYG editors, or you would need to use an external script.

*Note:* The site www.erikswan.net in my signature was created with FrontPage, and I don't see any "pointless code."


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Meh, you removed it in the 'html' tab on Frontpage 

By _default_ (without going to the 'html' tab which is about what 75% of all Frontpage users do) there's a lot of pointless code

There's a lot of Frontpage users that have no idea that you can edit the raw code in the 'html' tab


----------



## ravinsm (Oct 18, 2004)

I purchased "How to Do Everything with Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003" and it was very helpful. I could have learned it without the book but it made it easier in the beginning - plus searching the web. The website was already built but I made a lot of changes to it. 

We are a non-profit and were able to get the Dreamweaver 04 at a discount price so now I need to learn that one and start all over with a new website. Since I'm new to this stuff, I'm kind of nervous but I need to just sit down and get to it. I think I'll like Dreamweaver a lot once the change is made. We also need to be able to do secure transactions and I think it will be easier to set up with Dreamweaver (I hope).


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Meh, you removed it in the 'html' tab on Frontpage
> 
> By _default_ (without going to the 'html' tab which is about what 75% of all Frontpage users do) there's a lot of pointless code
> 
> There's a lot of Frontpage users that have no idea that you can edit the raw code in the 'html' tab


No really - I didn't!  
I only went in to add the PHP code and do some minor tweaking with re-ordering the CSS, otherwise I *never touched it.*


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Now if you want to see lots of pointless code, check out the stuff that WYSIWYG Web Builder generates. It looks fine in your browser, but underneath it's very messsy.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

OK, I made this with FrontPage *without even viewing the source.* Just check it out and look at the source, and you'll see. Made it completely with design view. 

http://www.erikswan.net/nopointlesscode.htm

EDIT: Plus, FrontPage is a lot cheaper then something like Dreamweaver.


----------



## WebNetIncome (Feb 3, 2006)

oops ==I didn't have it turned on---LOL Sorry!


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

*To learn more about hand coding (which is the best way) go to any of these web sites:

Tutorials for html:

W3Schools
HTML Goodies - Home Page
Writing HTML
Lissa Explains it All
NCSA Beginner's Guide to HTML
100 Do's and Don'ts in Web Design
Blogs and Code Samples for Programmers and Developers in ASP.NET, C#, PHP and more!
DotNetBips.com The .NET Knowledge Base
Webmonkey The Web Developers Resource
The Dave Page
NCSA Beginner's Guide to HTML
How to write HTML
html tutorial - free html tutorial - html and tutorial - basic html tutorial
HTML Guides HTML Tutorials HTML Help - Web Developers Network
EarthWeb.com The IT Industry Portal
Virtually Ignorant Web tutorials-- HTML tutorials, MouseOver tutorial
Plug-in FAQ
XHTML media type test - results

Specific Tutorials:

Frames Tutorial (this is a frames tutorial)
Bring on the tables 456 Berea Street (tables tutorial)
Eyeball Design - Commited to providing creative and quality web design services (ONLY works in IE)
css Zen Garden The Beauty in CSS Design
ASP.NET
3 col layout with equalising columns and footer
April A1 JavaScript(TM) Resources
CodeBrain.com - Tools Scripts for WebMasters - Java, JavaScript, and Perl
JavaScript Kit
JavaScript Search
Javascripts by Java-Scripts.net Free javascripts, tutorials, examples, and resources.
FlamingText Free online tool for generating custom webpage graphics and animations.
Hotscripts.com The nets largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection (for almost any code) 
The PHP Resource Index

This is a very good site for almost anything about web
and web devlopement, including the free classes:

Web Design-HTMLThis one offers free online classes.

Buttons and Fonts

4YEO.com free original graphics, fonts, animated gifs
buttons
Creativespirits Fonts
Digit Mania
FontFinder.ws (find fonts fast)
Free fonts download - Acid Fonts
IconBAZAAR
Leo's Icon Archive - 10,000+ free icons
Script Connector® (ORG) CastleKart


Colors and Mixers

ColorMaker
ColorMix
Colour Selector Page
Convert From RGB to Hex on a Windows Computer
Decimal RGB to Hex RBG Value Conversion Utility
Geetha's Home Page - Color Code Converter
Seeing Red
Webmonkey Reference Color Codes*

*Two EXCELLENT programs to download for color are Pixie
and colorbox:

Pixie (one of the two I can't live without)
Colorbox (this is the other one)*

*There are many HTML editor programs out there, paid and free..some are better than others.

One comes with every version of windows on the market. It's called Notepad.  But that means you have to do it the HARD way, or the easy depending on your point of view. It DOES mean you do have to learn to write code and not depend on the computer to do it for you. And you CAN make mistakes. The beauty of writing your own code is that once it is up, it is YOURS, not someone elses creation.


Free editors:

1st Page 2000
Alleycode
UltraEdit
MPSOFTWARE - Designed for you Free for home AND commercial use.
CoffeeCup - HTML Editor
WebDwarf
FreeSerifSoftware
Homepage of Crimson Editor

Of those, I use Notepad, which is build into the computer, 1st Page 2000 (Hardcore version), MPSOFTWARE (PHP Designer 2005) and I have Dreamweaver but seldom use it.


Paid Editors:

 Microsoft FrontPage
Dreamweaver MX 2004
Adobe GoLive

I've been collecting for some time now. Liz*


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice.  You should add WYSIWYG Web Builder. It doesn't generate the prettiest code, but it works. 

And yes, Pixie is awesome! 
Your link for Colorbox is wrong. You have http://www.kobayashi.com/ when it should be http://www.kobayashi.com/colorbox.html. 

I've never seen First Page, but it looks great! 
PHP Designer also looks awesome. 

Very nice collection of links there, would you mind if I used them on my website? 
(I would give you credit, of course.  )


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Hadn't heard of that one...guess I need to add it to my list  Thank you. Liz


----------



## Lyte (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not much a book person.  So, I learned how to code html by reverse engineering (view/source) sites I thought looked cool or had an interesting feature. I'd remove code and see what happened. I learned what changed on the page by removing this bit of code or that bit of code. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions on coding or FP. I've used FrontPage for quite a while now without issue. 

Lyte


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Lyte, that's how I've managed to do some of my code and pages.

In fact, if you look at some of mine, in the header info it LOOKS like I HAVE used FP to code it with when I actually used a design from someone who did, stripped out what I needed and then plugged in my stuff. This is espcially true of triple backgrounds which I've never learned to actually code, but I can do *copy and paste* .

Adding bits of code is tricky, esp if it's not a complete page. Like you, the preview feature is great to see what that bit of code looks like. Liz


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry if you already saw this above:
Very nice collection of links there, would you mind if I used them on my website? 
(I would give you credit, of course. )


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I usually have the full blown link to colorbox, I haven't been sleeping well lately. Thanks for the catch. And no I didn't see the earlier request. Sorry 

I don't mind at all, as long as you mention my web site address too please www.southerngazebo.com Liz


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

